# Planning on separation.



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello!
My husband is cheating on me. He has been having an online/emotional affair for quite some time. I'm pretty sure this has been going on even before we got married and the birth of our son. Our son is six months old, and we've been married for just over a year.
We've only been together for about 2 years.

I am still gathering my evidence and planning the separation discussion....

I don't even want to tell my family what's going on. Since I discovered his lies I've just been running different scenarios in my head, like confronting his family & my family. I know he's not going to tell his family the whole truth. I don't think he's going to tell them he's a cheater at all. I am so sick to my stomach, I can't take it. Just one more piece to the puzzle left. I've been trying to find the evidence since March. And the time has finally come and I just can't even believe it- but I knew it was happening at the same time.

I could go on and on venting, but I'll probably just end it here. I'm sure I'll be back for more venting.... 
Anyone else with kids getting separated/divorced because of they're stupid cheating spouse?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

First of all I have to say, it's about time you made this decision. Good for you. Do you have a firm timeline?

Secondly, I left my first husband when I had 3 little kids. One of the better decisions I made before I turned 30. So I do know what it's like.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

No firm timeline yet..
It's still setting in my head. I'm still planning what I'm going to do, what I'm going to say to him and to my family, his family... how he's going to be able to have some time with our son. It's extremely thought consuming.
I feel in my bones I'm going to be much happier with out him.
I'm ready to be alive again. 
I want to spill to my family as I need someone to back me up in my decision and everything...

This is really scary stuff.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Then spill to them. You need to be held accountable. You've been waffling far too long. Take this new found resolve and go with it. Now.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

You might want to check out the Coping with Infidelity section of this website for others in your shoes!

God bless!


----------

